# Experience Android on your Switch, with the first publicly released version of LineageOS 15.1



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice
First
Cant wait to try this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice. Will be interesting to see how well this runs certain games/apps.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 27, 2019)

Finally, a REAL Fire Emblem game on the Switch. Can't wait to play Heroes!


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 27, 2019)

This may have just convinced me to buy a Switch.



Scarlet said:


> Finally, a REAL Pokemon game on the Switch. Can't wait to play Go!



FTFY


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2019)

Wonder how emulators will work on here.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jul 27, 2019)

Soon actually meant soon for once!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2019)

Chary said:


> Soon actually meant soon for once!



Yeah, I didn't expect that  Maybe DraStic will run full speed?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 27, 2019)

This is great news. Does anybody know if I could use this and a atmosphere emunand on the same sd card?


----------



## Seelbreaker (Jul 27, 2019)

This working with emunand would be the best


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 27, 2019)

How interesting will this get? 
I can't wait to get home. I have a spare 32 gb laying around.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 27, 2019)

Release on XDA makes it feel more legit.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 27, 2019)

cAN YOU PLAY switch games on it?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2019)

Do docked JoyCons work? I know that's been a problem with Linux, and it isn't mentioned in the OP.

Ooh, with the "Shield-ifier" it should be possible to get Geforce Now running on it right? I tried to install an Nvidia Games apk to get Geforce Now running on my phone, but the latest version of the Nvidia Games apk complains that it's incompatible with my device, and older versions do run but don't actually let me use Geforce Now likely since it does some version checks. Would be really nice to have that on the Switch.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 27, 2019)

So latest version of hekate and just run with vol up for gapps?


----------



## KilwaAston (Jul 27, 2019)

This requires a dedicated SD card, correct ?


----------



## x65943 (Jul 27, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Do docked JoyCons work? I know that's been a problem with Linux, and it isn't mentioned in the OP.
> 
> Ooh, with the "Shield-ifier" it should be possible to get Geforce Now running on it right? I tried to install an Nvidia Games apk to get Geforce Now running on my phone, but the latest version of the Nvidia Games apk complains that it's incompatible with my device, and older versions do run but don't actually let me use Geforce Now likely since it does some version checks. Would be really nice to have that on the Switch.


From the linked release page

Joycons connect via Bluetooth, also in handheld mode


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 27, 2019)

Hell if its just Android bluetooth, maybe we can pair android dinput controllers? Like say the 8bitdo ones.

Really curious how bluetooth input lag will be, often a struggle on Android.


----------



## mrtzera (Jul 27, 2019)

does it works with emunand?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2019)

x65943 said:


> From the linked release page
> 
> Joycons connect via Bluetooth, also in handheld mode


I see. I thought the Bluetooth would be disabled when the JoyCons are docked. Guess they figured out a way around that.


----------



## 71r3n (Jul 27, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Hell if its just Android bluetooth, maybe we can pair android dinput controllers? Like say the 8bitdo ones.
> 
> Really curious how bluetooth input lag will be, often a struggle on Android.



The 8Bitdo ones i know, are all pairable with anything i own. Ps3, Switch, Android, PC and Xbox. So i think they will work one way or another.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 27, 2019)

Ayoo ready for this. Hope it can run Zenonias and Dark Meadow


----------



## Buszu92 (Jul 27, 2019)

work with SX OS? 

btw, that's awesome news!


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 27, 2019)

Buszu92 said:


> work with SX OS?
> 
> btw, that's awesome news!


Well you need to boot hekate


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2019)

I wonder how laggy the Switch will become once I load up me springfield in TSTO.


----------



## Seelbreaker (Jul 27, 2019)

KilwaAston said:


> This requires a dedicated SD card, correct ?


Yes


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 27, 2019)

Does this have gapps and allow play store access? As which device does it identify in play store? I'm curious about Netflix, prime video and phone destroyer.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 27, 2019)

Can we use bluetooth mouse/keyboard?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 27, 2019)

lol It finally happened. I remember so many threads about this. In fact, I think people were hoping for this when it was the NX.


----------



## stewacide (Jul 27, 2019)

DL server seems to be


Buszu92 said:


> work with SX OS?



To launch it with my SXOS dongle I put the SX bootloader and Hekate on the fat32 partition, then loaded Hekate from SX, and then Android from Hekate. All worked totally smoothly. Got Gapps installed currently doing initial setup...


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 27, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Does this have gapps and allow play store access? As which device does it identify in play store? I'm curious about Netflix, prime video and phone destroyer.


You have to load gapps via TWRP


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2019)

thanks so much for the news!


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 27, 2019)

Installing now. Had a spare 32gb lying around. Using the 16gb img so i can some space to test how native files on the card work.


Really interested to test out geforce now/moonlight and netflix. Even at 420p i'll probably use netflix on my switch over then my ps3 in my room while im in my bed.

Currently 19mins into flashing a 16gb img on my 32gb memory card and it still says 12 mins left. Can only imagine how long a 128gb img would take to flash lol.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 27, 2019)

seanp2500 said:


> thanks so much for the news!


Are you going to do a vid for us? xD


----------



## Blaze Uchiha (Jul 27, 2019)

I wonder if I could spoof PoGo using this


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 27, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Finally, a REAL Fire Emblem game on the Switch. Can't wait to play Heroes!


Nah, Thracia is where it's at.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jul 27, 2019)

Switch is forcing shutdown to rcm after flashing gapps.


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 27, 2019)

How do we connect the joycons?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Liv2MsTrb8T said:


> Switch is forcing shutdown to rcm after flashing gapps.


So it it fail to flash?


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 27, 2019)

Any updates on working emulators?


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 27, 2019)

OK, so if I use the 128GB Img, would I be able to Extend the Partition after, so it uses the full 256GB?


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jul 27, 2019)

Andalitez said:


> How do we connect the joycons?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It flashed. It only refuses to flash if I try to flash more than one package at a time. 

I think the spontaneous shutdowns were caused by my battery pack and pc. Not gapps


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 27, 2019)

Hope someone uploads on gdrive. Torrent is a no go.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 27, 2019)

If anyone gets an "error 64" on installing opengapps, go to the main twrp menu, go to Mount and mount /system. That's how I fixed that error


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 27, 2019)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> If anyone gets an "error 64" on installing opengapps, go to the main twrp menu, go to Mount and mount /system. That's how I fixed that error


Optionally, people should make sure to read the instructions lol


> 6. Flash GApps zip, optionally flash other zips. Make sure to mount /system first. Video that shows how to access and flash zips in TWRP:


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jul 27, 2019)

Been playing with this for a while now and I've made little progress. While I managed to get gapps installed (had to flash sheildifier first before gapps would install properly) I get it booted but I'm stuck on an endless setup. I make it through it all, get to a space wallpaper just to be kicked back to the start of the setup in an endless cycle. Every couple of seconds I get an app crash prompt (usually setup has crashed) I'm attempting to reflash the sd now. My main priority is to test drastic and dolphin, once I'm able to play with them I'll report back.

It's obvious this is very WIP, but from what little I've experienced it's pretty cool and I'm excited to see how well it runs and how it develops.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 27, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Hope someone uploads on gdrive. Torrent is a no go.


Why not just use the direct link?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mOmSTtikfLagfWyqWjfT29IhAnZr5o27
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xr72nqLt8xkoghjYBavkufi75HLhpDaU


----------



## kuze (Jul 27, 2019)

Anyone try the Android port of KOTOR using this? I wonder if you can use joycons with it?


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2019)

Interesting, but why Lineage over pure AOSP or the stock Shield ROM? Seems like unnecessary extra work. That said, I haven't followed this project all that much.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jul 27, 2019)

Drastic works like a dream for those wondering


----------



## JohnSheridan (Jul 27, 2019)

I‘m on a bootloop now after flashed successful opengapps. What now?


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 27, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> Drastic works like a dream for those wondering


What about RetroArch/Reicast (or whatever they are calling the DC Emu)?


----------



## SS4 (Jul 27, 2019)

Since the switch is pretty much a tablet this makes total sense i guess.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have no doubt older systems like n64, ps1, SNES, and stuff will run perfectly so I'm not rushed to test them. I'm sure reicast will run well too but I will test it out next just to compare it to lakka

I'm averaging 20-30fps on windwaker with dolphin after tweaking around the settings. Also the joystick doesn't seem to work for me on dolphin even when configuring it.

I also noticed all fullscreen apps leaving a black border on the bottom and right sides of the screen (roughly .25" and 0.125" respectively)


----------



## LoggerMan (Jul 27, 2019)

Will this play PS4 Pro games?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jul 27, 2019)

Excelent, I'm installing this on night just to test Drastic and Cytus 2, my current phone has a very bad and unprecise digitizer, so it should work perfectly with the switch digitizer.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 27, 2019)

Yeah! That's great! Now _there's_ a reason to get a Switch! Not for all that Nintendo crap, but for this!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 27, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> I have no doubt older systems like n64, ps1, SNES, and stuff will run perfectly so I'm not rushed to test them. I'm sure reicast will run well too but I will test it out next just to compare it to lakka
> 
> I'm averaging 15fps on windwaker with dolphin, but that's what I was expecting. Also the joystick doesn't seem to work for me on dolphin even when configuring it.
> 
> I also noticed all fullscreen apps leaving a black border on the bottom and right sides of the screen (roughly .25" and 0.125" respectively)



Remember, this is a beta.


----------



## gohan123 (Jul 27, 2019)

I have no leftover micro sd. I hope there is a possibilty to flash it onto my switch 256gb micro sd and let the leftover use for atmosphere. I wonder if you could profit from a fast micro sd card. I might buy a fast 32gb one.


----------



## Frezgle (Jul 27, 2019)

So, pardon the dumb question, but what's the ban risk with this? Is there any? My assumption is no since it's not built to communicate with Nintendo's servers at all in the first place but I want to be sure.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Still wondering 2 things:
1 - For a 256GB Card, use the 128GB Image: Afterwards, can I use EaseUS and Extend the Partition to use the rest of the MicroSD?
2 - Using hekate_ctcaer_4.10.1.bin . Keep having Issues with 5.0.0/Nyx_0.8.0 Release. Also have AutoRCM Enabled. How does the change things? Currently waiting for the Validation to complete itself ever so slowly.


----------



## orangy57 (Jul 27, 2019)

I wonder if half-life 2 and Portal work with this thing and xash3d


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jul 27, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> What about RetroArch/Reicast (or whatever they are calling the DC Emu)?



So, reicast runs fantastic with SA2. Better than lakka with widescreen and HD. Had some trouble with the joycon but managed to get them working properly after some fiddling.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 27, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> So, reicast runs fantastic with SA2. Better than lakka with widescreen and HD, but doesn't like to cooperate with the joycon.


Might be something to Address with the Libretro Devs. I know there is the Forums.Libretro Site, but I know there is another one where they mostly work with, I just forgot what the Site was. If anything, might be something for the Libretro GitHub.


----------



## beeswax (Jul 27, 2019)

Scarlet said:


> Optionally, people should make sure to read the instructions lol


Optionally, you could just respond without being a smartass.  Like me, the poster probably assumed that the instructions in the OP were full and correct, as they were in the OP, that's what I took a copy of and followed.  There is no mention of having to mount \system there.  I guess the instructions got updated once the author noticed the omission but OP hasn't seen that yet.


----------



## JohnSheridan (Jul 28, 2019)

What a bug fest. I tried a second. Now it spams with errors about google play services. I give up.


----------



## ganons (Jul 28, 2019)

eskinner3742 said:


> So, reicast runs fantastic with SA2. Better than lakka with widescreen and HD, but doesn't like to cooperate with the joycon.



You need to try redream then, way better than Reicast. It's on the play store.


----------



## spateau (Jul 28, 2019)

Any new about a RTC bug in horizon or something ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

Has anyone had any success with the joy cons working yet? I've yet to get them working either in haldheld mode or over blue tooth


----------



## kongsnutz (Jul 28, 2019)

anyone else just constantly getting google services have stopped?


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

I'd really like to test Tomb Raider with this. Card is at 99%.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 28, 2019)

Question am I right in thinking I can have one SD card for  Android and another SD card for switch C/W ??


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Question am I right in thinking I can have one SD card for  Android and another SD card for switch C/W ??



That's how it is now. Yes.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 28, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> That's how it is now. Yes.


So the  Android os just runs off the SD card and dose not get “ installed “ in the switch nand ?? That what I am trying to make sure ,   Don’t want to lose the Nintendo switch side of things


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> So the  Android os just runs off the SD card and dose not get “ installed “ in the switch nand ?? That what I am trying to make sure ,   Don’t want to lose the Nintendo switch side of things



Yes. It's all on the SD card and the NAND is untouched.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

So far waiting for Apps to Install. I did have a Issue though with the 'shieldifier'. Got 2 Red Lined Errors saying it could not Install it for some reason.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 28, 2019)

beeswax said:


> Optionally, you could just respond without being a smartass.  Like me, the poster probably assumed that the instructions in the OP were full and correct, as they were in the OP, that's what I took a copy of and followed.  There is no mention of having to mount \system there.  I guess the instructions got updated once the author noticed the omission but OP hasn't seen that yet.


yeah, I never saw to mount /system on the instructions, even on the first page instructions, you can see it doesnt show to mount /system.



Spoiler: Original Instructions



LineageOS 15.1 for Nintendo Switch by switchroot. This is the first publicly available Android ROM for the Nintendo Switch. Based on the Nvidia Shield TV builds it brings a smooth and powerful Android experience to your Switch in both handheld and docked mode.

Pick the image that corresponds to the size of your SD card. You can use an image that is smaller than your card. You’ll end up with the remaining space unused on your card.
Write the image to your SD card with e.g. balenaEtcher Do not extract the image, Etcher can handle the compressed image just fine! WARNING: This will overwrite any contents on your card! The progress bar/percentage might go haywire in Etcher, but you can ignore that. The flashing will still work and Etcher will let you know when it’s done. It can take up to an hour depending on your SD card’s speed. Also make sure not to format any of the partitions when Windows prompts you to after flashing.
Download GApps for Android 8.1. from OpenGApps, use ARM64. Put the file on the first partition of your new SD card
If desired download the "Shield-ifier" zip and place it also on the SD card. This will make your Switch identify as Nvidia Shield TV and install the Nvidia app.
Load hekate and boot to TWRP by holding VOL+ when you select the Android config.
Flash GApps zip, optionally flash other zips
Reboot to hekate and boot into Android
Complete the inital setup. For the Nvidia app to work make sure to update it from Play Store!


----------



## lordelan (Jul 28, 2019)

Fun fact:
Both most recent OS versions (Horizon and Android) on the Switch are 8.1.0


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jul 28, 2019)

JohnSheridan said:


> What a bug fest. I tried a second. Now it spams with errors about google play services. I give up.





kongsnutz said:


> anyone else just constantly getting google services have stopped?



I had the same issue, what I did was just reflash my sd card with etcher then booted right in WITHOUT flashing gapps. After that I was able to get right in and don't have a constant "insert app here has crashed" dialog every couple seconds. Just have to sideload everything.

It's a pretty solid first release but it's not without it's flaws. I'm sure we'll see some updates soon that fix a lot of issues, but I'm already pretty impressed.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 28, 2019)

The sleep mode was never good on the Tegra anyway... Nvidia Shield Tablet had huge problems with it too and even on last update the chip still sucks a lot of battery in standby compared to snapdragon and other mobile chip SOC makers...


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ok been messing around with this since this morning and everything is working pretty smoothly. Awesome work.

Set battery to quick or performance and it wont be so sluggish.
Moonlight streaming works great. Tried it with official steam games and non official and they all worked(DMCV,RE2,NIER AUTOMATA,. The buttons are swapped on the joycons though which is annoying but im sure that will be fixed in due time.
Downloaded Bubbleupnp and Mxplayer and it played everything i threw at it. So awesome to finally have a media player on the switch now.
For some strange reason netflix would not show up in google play. So i just downloaded the apk from online. Seems to work fine although obvious 420 p limitation. I can continue my shameless bingewatch in bed now!
Drastic DS emulator ran full speed 
Reicast emulator ran full speed with the few games i tested(SA2/Crazy Taxi 2)
Only way to add/transfer files seems to be through wifi atm.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 28, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Ok been messing around with this since this morning and everything is working pretty smoothly. Awesome work.
> 
> Set battery to quick or performance and it wont be so sluggish.
> Moonlight streaming works great. Tried it with official steam games and non official and they all worked. The buttons are swapped on the joycons though which is annoying but im sure that will be fixed in due time.
> ...


The netflix thing is probably cause this android port does not pass safetynet. Haven't checked with Magisk but it could bypass it


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Any way to get MTP running on it??????


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 28, 2019)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> The netflix thing is probably cause this android port does not pass safetynet. Haven't checked with Magisk but it could bypass it



Ahh that makes sense over at xda alot of people were saying u should use Magisk and i haven't installed it yet.


----------



## kongsnutz (Jul 28, 2019)

So, if you get Google services stopps all the time it's because you booted into android (not twrp)before installing open gapps.
Reflashed and it's all good now


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 28, 2019)

Can't get it to boot with my SD card. Flashes fine (I think) but it just black screens on boot.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Can't get it to boot with my SD card. Flashes fine (I think) but it just black screens on boot.


Hold Vol+, then go to Launch, More Options, then Select the Android Configuration. Might take about a Minute or 2 to Load up.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Hold Vol+, then go to Launch, More Options, then Select the Android Configuration. Might take about a Minute or 2 to Load up.


Tried this and left it for a couple minutes and unfortunately it is still just black screening. No sign of life whatsoever.


----------



## guily6669 (Jul 28, 2019)

It was cool if they could unlock Borderlands 2 from the Nvidia shield and all its other games later which still havent gone to the switch console.

It's also cool having android for like Xcom which is just stupid how it has never arrived on the Switch yet too, I have played a bit of achtung cthulhu tactics and its pretty booring, most levels look the same over and over grrrrrr...

Waiting for ever for Phantom Doctrine which I could have already played in the PC but I'm leaving it for the switch.


----------



## Power5lave (Jul 28, 2019)

So ive been doing some initial testing and thought some of you guys would be interested.

-Plex is great!!! and even at 720p videos look nice and crisp. its also direct playing files from my server(without transcoding) I also have the live TV+DVR functionality on my Plex server and that works too, which im surprised at as it cripples lesser devices(fire stick for exampe)

gamestream works really well for me, however i am using a netgear nighthawk XR500, so your milage may vary. the button layout is currently wrong, so buttons are flipped(A/B,X/Y) but that should be easy to fix(on either the pc or the switch side)

Bluetooth speaker connected fine and works as expected, so did my pro controller, i suspect it will support any Bluetooth device to be honest but will do more testing tomorrow as its 1am UK

i was getting alot of google service crashes, but they have calmed down in the past half hour, as the device has sync'd my google settings from the cloud and updated my apps, so anyone else experiencing them i would suggest just give it chance to catch up with itself.

yes there is bugs, but so far its very promising.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

There is no way to Connect via USB. Just comes up as a 'PI USB to Serial'


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 28, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Tried this and left it for a couple minutes and unfortunately it is still just black screening. No sign of life whatsoever.


Mine did that too, just kept trying and it finally worked after a few hecate boots.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 28, 2019)

Anfroid said:


> Mine did that too, just kept trying and it finally worked after a few hecate boots.


When it did work, how long was it on the black screen before you saw life?
I left mine "loading" for 3 hours and it didn't ever work.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

Anfroid said:


> Mine did that too, just kept trying and it finally worked after a few hecate boots.



Same.
I'm pretty impressed with this so far. 
The only downside is the mtp not working.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 28, 2019)

Might be time to find out if my Switch is hackable. I don't have a great deal of Switch games so hopefully I can fit them all on the internal storage and dedicate an SD card to Android.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 28, 2019)

scroeffie1984 said:


>




I have subscribed this guy channel some timer ago, but what he said on this video is damn stupid since he provided lot of tutoriale for psp etc. Now he is happy to have android to play with Instagram and Snapchat not for games since it is gamę console and he not Play games.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

I just found out joy cons work in bluetooth mode only.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

Could someone please confirm whether or not it is possible to map touch controls to the joy con buttons? If it is possible, is there a turbo/rapid fire mode?


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 28, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> When it did work, how long was it on the black screen before you saw life?
> I left mine "loading" for 3 hours and it didn't ever work.


I just kept booting into hecate and then into android till it worked. I have autoRCM and plugged the switch to my phone to keep it going into hecate constantly until it worked. I didn't have any long periods of black screen.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

LonelyPhantom said:


> Could someone please confirm whether or not it is possible to map touch controls to the joy con buttons? If it is possible, is there a turbo/rapid fire mode?



Didn't come across such app or setting yet.
Joy cons get connected to the Switch like it does to any other android device except there is no lag.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 28, 2019)

For anybody who wants to know how powerful the switch cpu is in andriod I ran a geekbench test.

Balanced:

Single core: 706
Multi core: 2062

Quick:

Single core: 1004
Multi core: 2928

I didn't run performance because I dont want to overclock my switch that much. I tried nividia geforce now and it ran amazingly well. I also tried tvzion (it's an app similar to kodi) and it worked great. Although there were some glitches this is a preatty great first build!


----------



## linuxares (Jul 28, 2019)

Before I read to many "it's not running well" etc. Just read the known bug list. It's massive. This ISN'T for daily driver at all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Didn't come across such app or setting yet.
> Joy cons get connected to the Switch like it does to any other android device except there is no lag.


That is awesome about no lag. As for droid apps that can perform touch controls the only one that comes to mind is TinCore, It is powerful but the UI and in general the whole configuration process is terrible. 

I had the perfect profile for touch controls via button inputs created once on my old GPD XD, and then they got erased somehow; I was never able to remake the config even after 2-3 years, I cri evri tim =(.

This would be a cool feature to have built into the OS/payload and then TinCore could be avoided entirely.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jul 28, 2019)

After doing everything for some reason my sd card only has 2gb of space. It’s a 64gb card so I don’t understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

Kaybag182 said:


> After doing everything for some reason my sd card only has 2gb of space. It’s a 64gb card so I don’t understand.


It sounds like that you may have flashed the incorrect image or you're viewing the wrong drive. Sometimes your one SD card can appear as multiple devices in Windows after you flash an image too it


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kaybag182 said:


> After doing everything for some reason my sd card only has 2gb of space. It’s a 64gb card so I don’t understand.


That might be the System Rom. The Bulk of the SD Card is apparently Hidden. No idea how to Access it for right now


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 28, 2019)

I'll wait for more bugs to be worked out and maybe even the ability to use the same SD card or boot from USB. I don't like having to swap cards. The SD card slot on the Switch doesn't give me much confidence in its durability. Has anyone tried Netflix on this yet?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I'll wait for more bugs to be worked out and maybe even the ability to use the same SD card or boot from USB. I don't like having to swap cards. The SD card slot on the Switch doesn't give me much confidence in its durability. Has anyone tried Netflix on this yet?


Some have and it seems to be locked to 480p currently unless you do some tomfoolery with root


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jul 28, 2019)

Sasori said:


> It sounds like that you may have flashed the incorrect image or you're viewing the wrong drive. Sometimes your one SD card can appear as multiple devices in Windows after you flash an image too it


I did extract the image from the .gz file which I just realised I wasn’t meant to do! Reflashing now and will see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2019)

The input lag on the joycons feels very low, so much better than samsung S9 pie which isn't even among the worse of android. Playing the native Sonic port feels sublime here. Performance switching apps or going to the desktop is a bit janky but games themselves run smooth. Very worth the trouble if you have some android games with controller support or want to use the more advanced emulators or game streaming. Time to get a flip grip for Drastic!



Smoker1 said:


> That might be the System Rom. The Bulk of the SD Card is apparently Hidden. No idea how to Access it for right now



The bulk of the card is treated as internal memory by android, while the exposed Fat32 partition is treated like an external SD card. If you wanted to figure out how to run regular switch CFW, that exposed partition would probably be the one to expand and fill up. You can use a smaller image on your card to free up space to expand the fat32 partition. Not sure if you can get an emunand partition going on top of all that though.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 28, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> I'll wait for more bugs to be worked out and maybe even the ability to use the same SD card or boot from USB. I don't like having to swap cards. The SD card slot on the Switch doesn't give me much confidence in its durability. Has anyone tried Netflix on this yet?



I said the same thing about swapping cards almost to a tee yesterday, and got several snarky comments, including that it's silly to not want to swap sd cards and that I was a millenial (which I'm not) anyway I agree with you 100%.


----------



## ieatpixels (Jul 28, 2019)

Half Life 2 running smoothly.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 28, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> I said the same thing about swapping cards almost to a tee yesterday, and got several snarky comments, including that it's silly to not want to swap sd cards and that I was a millenial (which I'm not) anyway I agree with you 100%.



It sucks that you received those kind of comments. I'd much rather have everything on one card and some sort of dedicated launcher on the Switch menu. Maybe have a setup where we could partition our SD cards so that Android could have a dedicated section.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 28, 2019)

LightyKD said:


> The SD card slot on the Switch doesn't give me much confidence in its durability.



FWIW, the SD card module is extremely easy to replace- it’s literally the first thing that comes off after removing the backplate, and before digging in any further. So I personally wouldn’t worry too much about it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

No answer yet, which is why I am repeating my Question, for others as well who need help with this - How can Users Copy/Transfer Data? When Connecting the USB, it comes up as PI USB to Serial. How do I Access it? Is it something I have to change in TWRP?


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> No answer yet, which is why I am repeating my Question, for others as well who need help with this - How can Users Copy/Transfer Data? When Connecting the USB, it comes up as PI USB to Serial. How do I Access it? Is it something I have to change in TWRP?



Only way as of now is to use wifi


----------



## Solitario (Jul 28, 2019)

i tried with a micro sd class 4 and it ran very slow the android random crashes .... don't try this with a microSDHC Card - Class 4


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> That might be the System Rom. The Bulk of the SD Card is apparently Hidden. No idea how to Access it for right now


This seems to be it unfortunately. Is there anyway to access the system memory?


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Only way as of now is to use wifi


So it requires FTP then? What App for the Android Side would be best?


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> So it requires FTP then? What App for the Android Side would be best?



"Wifi file transfer"

The free version on the google store has a file size limit though. But a cracked version isn't hard to find. (Not sure what the rules for talking about android files are on here)


----------



## GBADWB (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> So it requires FTP then? What App for the Android Side would be best?



Many file explorers have built in FTP functionality. To push XDA a bit more, MiXplorer is a commonly used file manager with FTP support


then i just remembered, that Mixplorer isn't on the google store i think

but to the original statement, most file managers will have ftp


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Awesome. Will try after I get RetroArch Cores (not on the Switch Build) done. 

By the way - MOGA Controller in XInput Mode works.
Street Fighter IV - Champion Edition [Works perfectly, and it does not even heat up the Device  ]


----------



## stewacide (Jul 28, 2019)

I tried PUBG Mobile but I'm disappointed by the performance. Runs a *lot* worse than even my little iPhone SE. (this is with the 'quick' performance profile).

The experience overall using Android on Switch is laggy / not smooth, which surprises me given the low resolution and seemingly solid SoC. I'm not sure if this is the Switch being slow, running off an SD card, the port being unoptimized, or just Android being laggy in general.


----------



## bignarstie (Jul 28, 2019)

This is really fun. I managed to get Moonlight running on it and tested Monster Hunter: World. Works perfectly. If there's any other games you want me to test, let me know!


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2019)

Amaze file explorer is a free root file explorer on the play store with ftp server functionality.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Props to @GBADWB and @phillyrider807 for the help figuring out how to Connect to the Device via FTP. Just wish there was a faster method, but this should do for now. 

Unfortunately, I am using EZ File Explorer, and using WinSCP. Keeps Disconnecting


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2019)

stewacide said:


> The experience overall using Android on Switch is laggy / not smooth, which surprises me given the *low resolution* and seemingly solid SoC. I'm not sure if this is the Switch being slow, running off an SD card, the port being unoptimized, or just Android being laggy in general.



I get the feeling that the target res is always 1080 and its being downscaled for handheld use.


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 28, 2019)

Has anybody been able to get dolphin to work? It installs but after the first boot up it crashes on every other boot up for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

In other news I tried out drastic and it works perfectly.


----------



## stewacide (Jul 28, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> I get the feeling that the target res is always 1080 and its being downscaled for handheld use.



What I mean is the Switch is pushing few pixels relative to 'hidpi' modern tablets and smartphones, so it should have a performance advantage.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

How do I Pair the Joycons in Handheld Mode?????


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jul 28, 2019)

Knight of the old republic won’t open. It just stays on this screen forever.


----------



## tabnk (Jul 28, 2019)

No option to change HDMI resolution. 4K TV display too sluggish.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> How do I Pair the Joycons in Handheld Mode?????



Go to settings, bluetooth. Pull the joycons out of the rails, use the sync button between the bumpers. The joycon lights will continue to move up and down even when its paired, look at the bluetooth settings for when the pairing is complete. Once synced they will remain so even if you slide them back into the rails, they always communicate wirelessly.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Go to settings, bluetooth. Pull the joycons out of the rails, use the sync button between the bumpers. The joycon lights will continue to move up and down even when its paired, look at the bluetooth settings for when the pairing is complete. Once synced they will remain so even if you slide them back into the rails, they always communicate wirelessly.


Works perfectly now.  . Now just need to find a way to transfer Roms and Files without the FTP always Disconnecting


----------



## kingtut (Jul 28, 2019)

I haven't read all the previous comments, but did anyone get the HD wii games running on the switch that were released in China on android.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Works perfectly now.  . Now just need to find a way to transfer Roms and Files without the FTP always Disconnecting



I am using xender on my phone to transfer files. Just copy files onto the phone first.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2019)

Will there be a 256GB image by any chance? Some of us are starting to grow weary of the limitations of only having 128GB of storage...


----------



## Pajfu (Jul 28, 2019)

bignarstie said:


> This is really fun. I managed to get Moonlight running on it and tested Monster Hunter: World. Works perfectly. If there's any other games you want me to test, let me know!




Hey, can you check if Steam Link works too? I have AMD GPU and can't use Moonlight


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> I am using xender on my phone to transfer files. Just copy files onto the phone first.


Transfering pretty good so far. Occasionally will have a Disconnect, but at least it is going faster than typical FTP.


----------



## haxan (Jul 28, 2019)

bignarstie said:


> This is really fun. I managed to get Moonlight running on it and tested Monster Hunter: World. Works perfectly. If there's any other games you want me to test, let me know!



THIS IS AWESOME!
can you test out mobius FF and Damon please


----------



## Andalitez (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm going to try extending the 2gb partition and put file based emunand on there to see if it boots at all


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

OK, never mind. Xander has Issues with large files as well. So until they can figure out a USB Connection, dont bother


----------



## Stwert (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, they certainly stuck to their word. My sensible head is saying, wait for more bugs to be ironed out, but the impatient side (about 98%) is screaming, install it now damnit!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

silly question it doesnt overwrite real Horizon OS. im paranoid


----------



## nopo (Jul 28, 2019)

leon315 said:


> cAN YOU PLAY switch games on it?


https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/mononx-experimental-nintendo-switch-t3901037


----------



## zniel0 (Jul 28, 2019)

Im trying to get borderland 2 to work the game loads fine but gives a licence check error even though its been purchased on the play store. There simply no way to get around it eventhough the game goes ingame in the background.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

zniel0 said:


> Im trying to get borderland 2 to work the game loads fine but gives a licence check error even though its been purchased on the play store. There simply no way to get around it eventhough the game goes ingame in the background.


You can patch it with lucky patcher
Thenyou c an delete the license check


----------



## zniel0 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> You can patch it with lucky patcher
> Thenyou c an delete the license check



no you cant, Iv tried doing it with my legit version, it will still call for a check after pressing start  unless you know a specific way to do it


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

zniel0 said:


> no you cant, Iv tried doing it with my legit version, it will still call for a check after pressing start  unless you know a specific way to do it


Not lvl hack I mean license hack

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zniel0 said:


> no you cant, Iv tried doing it with my legit version, it will still call for a check after pressing start  unless you know a specific way to do it


In english: apk without license check or something


----------



## zniel0 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> Not lvl hack I mean license hack
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



yep thats the one I tried, it does let you go in game and then gives a licence check error.. also my OS is not rooted im using the stock lineageOS on switch.  Have you been able to get through?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2019)

zniel0 said:


> yep thats the one I tried, it does let you go in game and then gives a licence check error.. also my OS is not rooted im using the stock lineageOS on switch.  Have you been able to get through?


you dont need root for this hack.
already tried shutting down internet and then starting it


----------



## zniel0 (Jul 28, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> you dont need root for this hack.
> already tried shutting down internet and then starting it



Starting it with the patch and wifi off gives the error "could not reach servers" game continues running in the background however the error will block you from the game.


----------



## natron (Jul 28, 2019)

I wonder if this is root capable? Would like to see xda ps4 remote play running , ps4 gaming on switch! Edit!! Someone download a app called onecast app on play store or apk you can stream xbox one games to android has to be on the same network


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Jul 28, 2019)

yeah, like I do not have a few 7inch android tablets lying around in the house, no thank you, Ill pass.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> cAN YOU PLAY switch games on it?


lol, excactly! This is such a dumb project!


----------



## OldGnashburg (Jul 28, 2019)

How the hell do you flash files to the Android Partition? And which is my android partition, I flashed the 64GB to my 128GB SD and all I see is a 1MB Other (on MiniTool) a 2GB FAT32, and 117GB Unallocated.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2019)

You have to use TWRP to "flash" files, which you access by holding vol + while booting the android choice in hekate. Stick the files in that Fat32 partition.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2019)

bignarstie said:


> This is really fun. I managed to get Moonlight running on it and tested Monster Hunter: World. Works perfectly. If there's any other games you want me to test, let me know!





Oh its stream from PS4 or XBOX one, huh ?


----------



## total_n000000b (Jul 28, 2019)

Umm, the joystick only register as digital inputs and not analog inputs. Is this a glitch or only I am experiencing this?

GTA San Andreas does not want to work with these controllers.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Jul 28, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> You have to use TWRP to "flash" files, which you access by holding vol + while booting the android choice in hekate. Stick the files in that Fat32 partition.


Thank you. BTW which is my Android Partition? If I have 117GB of Unallocated space I'd like to resize it to a mix of FAT32 and Android but the only other partition is a 1MB partion and I'm pretty sure the OS is bigger than 1MB.


----------



## zniel0 (Jul 28, 2019)

L3 and R3 working? they dont work in steam link


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2019)

OldGnashburg said:


> Thank you. BTW which is my Android Partition? If I have 117GB of Unallocated space I'd like to resize it to a mix of FAT32 and Android but the only other partition is a 1MB partion and I'm pretty sure the OS is bigger than 1MB.


I checked the SD image, it looks like this:
GPT table with 2 partitions:
Part 1: 2GB fat32
Part 2: 16GB
rest is unallocated


using GPT, it might not work with other Switch homebrew and partition (switch, MMC, L4T, etc.), so for now you need a dedicated SD card.
unless, there's a way to trick android to still check GPT even if the fallback partition is not of type EE, and search for the first EE partition. but it's not the convention!
something like that could be made possible though : <MBR fat32><GPT androids and ext4><mmc>

edit:
Technical data of 16GB SD Card image (actually a 14GB image), don't mess with it.


Spoiler



The MBR contains 2 partitions (type EE):
00202100EE3570050008000000004000 (start 0x00000800) type EE, start sector 2048 size 0x00400000 (2GB) fallback partition for device who don't know GPT.
00000200EE20200001000000FF070000 (start 0x00000001) type EE, GUID (gpt), size 0x000007FF (2047 sectors)

First partition on MBR (GPT fallback) at sector 0x800, sector 2048
it's actually a FAT32 partition, of 0x00400000 sectors, aka 2GB

second partition on MBR is a GPT GUID table at sector 1:
contains 7 partitions:
*edit: I fixed the sector's size*, I forgot sectors are inclusive, all my values missed 1 sector (512bytes). it's "from 800 to 4007FF" meaning "end - start + 1 ".

start 0x0000000000000800 = sect 2048 - end 0x00000000004007FF = sect 4196351 : size = 0x400000 = 4194304 sectors : 2 147 483 648 bytes : 2GB : 2048MiB : FAT32. Partition Name : hos_data
start 0x0000000000400800= sect 4196352 - end 0x000000000061EFFE sect 006418430 : size 0x21E7FF = 2222079 sectors : 1 137 704 448 bytes : 1GB : 1084.9MiB : Partition Name : vendor
start 0x000000000061F000 = sect 6418432 -  end 0x0000000000A737FE sect 10958846 : size 0x4547FF = 4540415 sectors : 2 324 692 480 bytes : 2GB : 2216.9MiB : Partition Name : system
start 0x0000000000A73800 = sect 10958848 - end 0x0000000000A967FF = sect 11102207 : size 0x23000 = 143360 sectors : 73 400 320 bytes : 73MB : 70MiB : Partition Name : boot
start 0x0000000000A96800 - end 0x0000000000AB97FF : size 0x23000 = 143360 sectors : 73 400 320 bytes : 73MB : 70MiB : Partition Name : Partition Name : recovery
start 0x0000000000AB9800 - end 0x0000000000AC87FF : size 0xF000 = 61440 sectors : 31 457 280 bytes : 31MB : 30MiB : Partition Name : dtb
start 0x0000000000AC8800 - end 0x0000000001BFFFDE : size 0x11377DF sect 18053087 = 9 243 180 544 bytes : 9GB : 8814.9MiB : Partition Name : userdata
Last LBA : 0x0000000001BFFFDE sect 29360094 : 15.032.368.128 = 15GB (to fit a 16GB SD Card)

it's allocating 15GB of partitions, so all the remaining size (up to the image size you chose) are unallocated and waste space.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Jul 28, 2019)

Cyan said:


> I will just make supposition here (until I analyze the image data myself) :
> if you picked the 16GB image, your SD looks like this :
> 
> <16GB hidden, unallocated partition><1MB raw/other partition><2GB FAT32><unallocated>
> ...


I was basing it off what MiniTool told me I have I flashed a 64GB to my 128GB microSD, but what Minitool shows me is 1MB - Other, 2GB FAT32, and 117.GB Unallocated, which confuses me if I do have a hidden 64GB partition I'm curious as to 117 + 2 + 64 = 128 (I know my microSD won't actually be 128GB but the math still doesn't make sense). Nevertheless I have it booting, if I have issues with storage later then I'll have more questions.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2019)

"1MB other" might actually be the GPT table. it's taking 2048 sectors
Minitool is not compatible with GPT and think it's "other" ?

the 64GB android partitions are part of your 117GB unallocated size.
your 117GB contains both 64GB of actual data, and rest of unused data.


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 28, 2019)

mrtzera said:


> does it works with emunand?


Not sure whether you can dual boot this or not but I'd suggest you to use another SD card for this one.


----------



## VampireOniX (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone feeling like experimenting?

I'm wondering if theres a way to "dual boot" this Android build and L4T Linux from the same card. Not sure if either build looks for a specific partition number tho. Thoughts?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2019)

L4T being linux should be compatible with GPT so you can try, put FAT32 first, then a GPT table with all androids partition, then a ext4 partition.
flash this android image first, then use a GPT compatible manager to add a new partition at the end and make it ext4, or write the linux partition of the l4t full image to the end of androids partitions.
but you'll have to edit L4T file to boot the proper partition. Maybe placing ext4 the second one before Android is better so you don't need to edit l4t boot file.

you might not be able to use the card for Stock or MMC as it requires MBR. or maybe hekate can boot MMC with a GPT fat32, as it can read it for android, then only stock will not be possible without using non conventional MBR fallback table.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 28, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> silly question it doesnt overwrite real Horizon OS. im paranoid


It doesn’t write anything over the switch nand, so real horizon is will still exist. The MicroSD card you use seems to be its own “nand”.


----------



## GGG987POL (Jul 28, 2019)

GTA III works flawlessy and Clash Of Clans seems to perform fine also. GTA LCS & VCS on PPSSPP work very good as well, better than on Horizon imo


----------



## mustafag32g (Jul 28, 2019)

how do you install apk from other places then google play store.... 

web browser cant downloader apk


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

mustafag32g said:


> how do you install apk from other places then google play store....
> 
> web browser cant downloader apk


Any File Manager can Install the APKs. Was able to do that last Night when I was experimenting and looking into finding ways to Transfer Items. Problem is Transferring large Files. Small Files, depending on the Size are mostly easy to move. Large Files........going to take imagination. Was told Docking the System and Copying over via USB should work.


----------



## mustafag32g (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Any File Manager can Install the APKs. Was able to do that last Night when I was experimenting and looking into finding ways to Transfer Items. Problem is Transferring large Files. Small Files, depending on the Size are mostly easy to move. Large Files........going to take imagination. Was told Docking the System and Copying over via USB should work.


what file manager what is it called and do you connect your switch to pc or is it wireless installation 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also is there a way to connect switchroot to pc via usb ?


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

mustafag32g said:


> what file manager what is it called and do you connect your switch to pc or is it wireless installation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> also is there a way to connect switchroot to pc via usb ?


Connecting to PC - NOPE 
 ---- Keeps coming up as PI USB to Serial, huh? Dont understand that BS.

File Manager - EZ File Explorer.


----------



## mustafag32g (Jul 28, 2019)

got it working, thank you man


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

any way to use this without erasing the sd? Ive only got one and i dont want to lose my data, or be unable to run things like lakka, etc. Thamnnks!


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> any way to use this without erasing the sd? Ive only got one and i dont want to lose my data, or be unable to run things like lakka, etc. Thamnnks!


No, need a separate MicroSD. It will Format the Card, only alliw a certain amount that you can see, but the rest is a special Format or whatever that you can not Access, which is messed up.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jul 28, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> No, need a separate MicroSD. It will Format the Card, only alliw a certain amount that you can see, but the rest is a special Format or whatever that you can not Access, which is messed up.


Yeeeeaaaaah, I don't want it _that_ badly... I wish there were a way to create a partition for use with this. I'd probably only use it for portal, DS, etc. Without that option, this is a no-go.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natron said:


> I wonder if this is root capable? *Would like to see xda ps4 remote play running , ps4 gaming on switch*! Edit!! Someone download a app called onecast app on play store or apk you can stream xbox one games to android has to be on the same network


Only way this would get me to erase lakka on my switch. Has anyone tested this?


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Yeeeeaaaaah, I don't want it _that_ badly... I wish there were a way to create a partition for use with this. I'd probably only use it for portal, DS, etc. Without that option, this is a no-go.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, wish I knew about this prior. Will focus on the Switch Portion and wait until this get improved upon.

You can get it Rooted with Magisk. But not sure about it, because when I tried to copy over a Cheat File for the Android Mupen64Plus FZ, it would not Copy over.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

OK, experimenting with the Dock......

USB Mouse works.
USB Drive Formatted FAT 32 will not come up. Anyone get this working????????


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 28, 2019)

Quick question. Has anyone tried the Android TV launcher with this version of Android?


----------



## Megaleg (Jul 28, 2019)

Joy cons aren't working at all, anyone else having problems. 
Cheers


----------



## ganons (Jul 28, 2019)

Megaleg said:


> Joy cons aren't working at all, anyone else having problems.
> Cheers



Someone mentioned this 2 pages back:

Go to settings, bluetooth. Pull the joycons out of the rails, use the sync button between the bumpers. The joycon lights will continue to move up and down even when its paired, look at the bluetooth settings for when the pairing is complete. Once synced they will remain so even if you slide them back into the rails, they always communicate wirelessly.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 28, 2019)

For FTP - Disable Bluetooth. Seems to stay connected more. You will still have Connection Issues at times. However, I think there is a Limit to how many Files you can send at 1 time. Tried sending a Folder with 3,485 Files in it, but it only showed a countdown of around 60 Items.


----------



## EmulateLife (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Megaleg (Jul 28, 2019)

Grey Joy cons wont pair, switch detects them but they won't pair


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 28, 2019)

For anybody wondering I tried out ps4 remote play and it works but there is no way to officially pair the joy cons with it. So you have to use a ps4 controller or touch controls. Unless if somebody knows an unofficial way to do it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Whenever I startup the Android version, I get 2 Errors
NVIDIA has Stopped - Thinking the App is having Issues
Process System isn't responding - ?????

When I try to run NVIDIA Games, it keeps Closing


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jul 29, 2019)

Held a flash light to my screen A few hours ago and noticed that the screen actually wakes up after hitting the power button. Instantly but on 0% until it feels like waking at 51%

Enabling adaptive brightness fixes that wanabee bug. I hate adaptive brightness but now I know why the system wakes to 51% brightness instead of 100.

Edit: This is also what l4t is doing except I don't have adaptive brightness to save my ass.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Those using RetroArch emulating Dreamcast - When I try to run it, it keeps closing/crashing. Same results for you?


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 29, 2019)

gamemasteru03 said:


> For anybody wondering I tried out ps4 remote play and it works but there is no way to officially pair the joy cons with it. So you have to use a ps4 controller or touch controls. Unless if somebody knows an unofficial way to do it.




Did u get it to work through the app itself? Or are u using the pc remote play then streaming it to the switch using moonlight?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 29, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Did u get it to work through the app itself? Or are u using the pc remote play then streaming it to the switch using moonlight?


I got it to work through the app itself. This does require root though (all you have to do is flash magisk using twrp). I followed this guide https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...s4-games-remotely-any-android-device-0162622/


----------



## Sonansune (Jul 29, 2019)

idk if someone come first, but here's my idea.

setup this and install rekado. use duo type-c send payload to another switch.

nice, now we can use switch to "hack" switch


----------



## TerpToke (Jul 29, 2019)

Anyone know why the XDA thread is giving an error?

Edit: It's back up. Probably high traffic.


----------



## VampireOniX (Jul 29, 2019)

Cyan said:


> L4T being linux should be compatible with GPT so you can try, put FAT32 first, then a GPT table with all androids partition, then a ext4 partition.
> flash this android image first, then use a GPT compatible manager to add a new partition at the end and make it ext4, or write the linux partition of the l4t full image to the end of androids partitions.
> but you'll have to edit L4T file to boot the proper partition. Maybe placing ext4 the second one before Android is better so you don't need to edit l4t boot file.
> 
> you might not be able to use the card for Stock or MMC as it requires MBR. or maybe hekate can boot MMC with a GPT fat32, as it can read it for android, then only stock will not be possible without using non conventional MBR fallback table.



Excellent! I literally have an sdcard lying around doing nothing. I have a 256 for horizon and homebrew already. So ive been meaning to setup L4T on the 128 and with this, I am glad i waited to try and experiment. Thank you. Whenever I have time I'll try it to see if I can get it to work together.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 29, 2019)

gamemasteru03 said:


> I got it to work through the app itself. This does require root though (all you have to do is flash magisk using twrp). I followed this guide https://android.gadgethacks.com/how...s4-games-remotely-any-android-device-0162622/




Not working for me. Followed the guide and still get the error when loading the remote play app. Are u using the official app directly from the playstore or did u sideload a apk?


----------



## switchnell (Jul 29, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Not working for me. Followed the guide and still get the error when loading the remote play app. Are u using the official app directly from the playstore or did u sideload a apk?


I had the same problem.  It worked after hiding Magisk Manager itself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gamemasteru03 said:


> For anybody wondering I tried out ps4 remote play and it works but there is no way to officially pair the joy cons with it. So you have to use a ps4 controller or touch controls. Unless if somebody knows an unofficial way to do it.


Same here.  I will wait if anyone comes up with a solution/workaround on this.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jul 29, 2019)

I wonder if Pokémon Masters can run on this. I don't have a phone capable of running it though so not sure how that game works or what kind of DRM it has that might interfere with it running on a custom Android OS (plus it's not released yet outside of China which only got like a beta/demo release or something? )... Would be interesting. I'm curious about the game, but I doubt my Samsung S3 Mini from 2013 will run that game well. (plus it's a tiny screen so wouldn't be enjoyable to play it on that anyways.  )

I'm hoping they get proper communication with the Joy-Cons working though. Joy-Cons have same issue as on PC regarding the analog sticks. Only does digital d-pad style input. That kinda sucks.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 29, 2019)

switchnell said:


> I had the same problem.  It worked after hiding Magisk Manager itself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




How do u hide magisk? It doesnt come up as a option


----------



## switchnell (Jul 29, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> How do u hide magisk? It doesnt come up as a option


It should be under settings of Magisk I believe.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Apache Thunder said:


> I wonder if Pokémon Masters can run on this. I don't have a phone capable of running it though so not sure how that game works or what kind of DRM it has that might interfere with it running on a custom Android OS (plus it's not released yet outside of China which only got like a beta/demo release or something? )... Would be interesting. I'm curious about the game, but I doubt my Samsung S3 Mini from 2013 will run that game well. (plus it's a tiny screen so wouldn't be enjoyable to play it on that anyways.  )
> 
> .



havent tried this on the switch, but afaik if google play services play nice with the switch as a tablet, it should be no issue. From there it would probably be a question of how much hardware gpu acceleration the drivers on this android build gets out of the switch.


to anybody trying this, does FE heroes work on this? (it be a pretty interesting indicator that google play services is playing nice with it) it be pretty cool if it did. just curious.


----------



## grootus (Jul 29, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> OK, experimenting with the Dock......
> 
> USB Mouse works.
> USB Drive Formatted FAT 32 will not come up. Anyone get this working????????



USB drives work with dock.  I have a 4TB hard drive connected to the USB 3.0 port on the dock.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LightyKD said:


> Quick question. Has anyone tried the Android TV launcher with this version of Android?



TV launcher v3.1.1 and HALauncher v2.0.3.0 both work.  Currently have TV launcher replace the default launcher.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 29, 2019)

grootus said:


> USB drives work with dock.  I have a 4TB hard drive connected to the USB 3.0 port on the dock.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Dont know why, but I cant get a USB Thumb Drive to come up.


----------



## grootus (Jul 29, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Dont know why, but I cant get a USB Thumb Drive to come up.



FAT32 should be supported.  Use Stickmount for other file systems like NTFS.


----------



## Megaleg (Jul 29, 2019)

Tried to pair joy con's this morning and they paired with no problems.... Bizarre.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Cyberflix works great


----------



## Jayro (Jul 29, 2019)

Why did they go with a crusty-old version of Android, (4 MAJOR versions behind, mind you) instead of a nice and fresh Pie build?


----------



## smf (Jul 29, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Why did they go with a crusty-old version of Android, (4 MAJOR versions behind, mind you) instead of a nice and fresh Pie build?



AFAICT LineageOS 15.1 is Oreo 8.1.0, what 4 MAJOR versions have been released since then?

I've been looking to make the switch to LineageOS 16.0 on my phone & it's only just about becoming stable enough to consider it.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 29, 2019)

smf said:


> AFAICT LineageOS 15.1 is Oreo 8.1.0, what 4 MAJOR versions have been released since then?
> 
> I've been looking to make the switch to LineageOS 16.0 on my phone & it's only just about becoming stable enough to consider it.


Last I read, it was a 5.1.1 release, my bad.


----------



## smf (Jul 29, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Last I read, it was a 5.1.1 release, my bad.



Maybe a more recent version wasn't stable on the Android Shield when they started.

Android development is mostly outsourced to teenagers doing precarious git cherry picks, it's a wonder it hasn't completely collapsed on itself already.


----------



## Xen0 (Jul 29, 2019)

Is this detactable for Nintendo? Any word on online play and bans so far?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2019)

this doesn't run the Switch OS at all, this is not an android homebrew emulator. Horizon is not available, switch games are not available.
It's not detectable or risking a ban, because you don't really run any nintendo's program, it doesn't connect to nintendo's servers.
it's Android, using the switch hardware and Tegra to run Android Oreo8.1/nvidia Shield ROM like a phone or tablet.


----------



## burial (Jul 29, 2019)

So....what are all the cool things about this? Games? Emus?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2019)

android, on a switch hardware.
that's all, it's for fun of being possible.

game, emu, media player, etc.


----------



## burial (Jul 29, 2019)

Cyan said:


> android, on a switch hardware.
> that's all, it's for fun of being possible.
> 
> game, emu, media player, etc.



The last time I touched an Android, or any cellphone really, was that old Sony phone with the buttons. So could you catch me up to speed?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2019)

has anyone tried some klwp themes with this?


----------



## oBluEx (Jul 29, 2019)

I can play any DS game perfectly! Old School Runescape runs PERFECT! Half-Life 2 works like a dream!


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 29, 2019)

burial said:


> So....what are all the cool things about this? Games? Emus?



The main things you can do now that you couldn't on Horizon

Media player(Netflix/Plex etc)
Gamestreaming(Moonlight and Geforce Now both work)
PS4 Remote play
Emulators(Drastic Dolphin)


----------



## TerpToke (Jul 29, 2019)

Going to be giving this a go later on today. Anyone messing around with Dolphin? Specifically GC games?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 29, 2019)

TerpToke said:


> Going to be giving this a go later on today. Anyone messing around with Dolphin? Specifically GC games?


I tried windwaker in performance mode it almost ran at fullspeed.


----------



## maddenmike95 (Jul 29, 2019)

TerpToke said:


> Going to be giving this a go later on today. Anyone messing around with Dolphin? Specifically GC games?



I have not tried any GameCube games yet but I did try out a couple Wii games. I got Mario galaxy running and in keeps jumping in between 30-35fps, but the game seems kinda choppy. The native FPS for that game is 30 so I don’t know why it’s choppy and still getting those FPS. Maybe I have to mess with the battery performance profiles and tinker with the dolphin settings. I’m going to test like 10 different games when I get home from work later and report back.

Edit:
As far as I know, this is the only way of overclocking at the moment, here’s the quote from the source page.
Quote:
Q: How to switch performance profiles?
A: Go to Settings -> Battery -> Power Profiles. The options are Balanced = 1 GHz CPU / 468 MHz GPU, Quick = 1.4 GHz CPU / 768 MHz GPU and Performance = 1.7 GHz CPU / 920 MHz GPU. Keep in mind that the high performance profiles use MUCH more battery


----------



## tomman321 (Jul 29, 2019)

Pocket Camp works if you install it from an apk, but I'm getting error code 10102 on the title screen of Pokemon Masters.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 29, 2019)

maddenmike95 said:


> I got Mario galaxy running and in keeps jumping in between 30-35fps, but the game seems kinda choppy. The native FPS for that game is 30 so I don’t know why it’s choppy and still getting those FPS.



Actually Mario Galaxy runs at 60FPS, that’s probably why it’s slow for you. It’s Sunshine that’s 30.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jul 29, 2019)

tomman321 said:


> Pocket Camp works if you install it from an apk, but I'm getting error code 10102 on the title screen of Pokemon Masters.



Pokemon masters needs a vpn for it to work.


----------



## Zumoly (Jul 29, 2019)

Overall I'm pretty satisfied. I always wanted to play Space Marshals 2 on Switch.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 30, 2019)

RetroArch Users - Anyone get the MAME Cores properly Configured with the Joycons? They work great In-Menu, but In-Game they do not work properly. Was able to get In-Menu with the On-Screen Overlay Controls showing, and the Listings in Controls are not showing anything.
Need for MAME, MAME2016, MAME2015


----------



## tomman321 (Jul 30, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> Pokemon masters needs a vpn for it to work.


That's not the issue because I'm using a VPN. Without it, it says it's "under maintenance". With VPN I can get in on my phone but not switch. I get the error code.


----------



## total_n000000b (Jul 30, 2019)

Is there anyway to remap the joycon controls? The control sticks are not analog but digital hence useless, middle clicks don't register and I cannot play any of the rockstar games: (GTA San Andreas etc)


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 30, 2019)

total_n000000b said:


> Is there anyway to remap the joycon controls? The control sticks are not analog but digital hence useless, middle clicks don't register and I cannot play any of the rockstar games: (GTA San Andreas etc)


If you apply the joycon patch then the sticks will be seen as analog. You can get it on the xda thread for andriod.


----------



## tomman321 (Jul 30, 2019)

Okay installing magisk fixed pokemon masters. On another note, any one know how to fix the "Couldn't capture screenshot" when trying to screenshot with vol down and power?


----------



## grootus (Jul 30, 2019)

tomman321 said:


> Okay installing magisk fixed pokemon masters. On another note, any one know how to fix the "Couldn't capture screenshot" when trying to screenshot with vol down and power?



Known bugs:
Screenshots do not work


----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 30, 2019)

What is n64 emulation like? Full speed? Also what gaves does android have that are like console releases and not like pay to win candy crush games.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jul 30, 2019)

LucasM3 said:


> What is n64 emulation like? Full speed? Also what gaves does android have that are like console releases and not like pay to win candy crush games.


Mupen64Plus FZ - Works great, however, some Games do not go into the Game, or do not load for some reason.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jul 30, 2019)

Wonder if a console can get banned if connected on Android


----------



## stewacide (Jul 30, 2019)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Wonder if a console can get banned if connected on Android


Very very unlikely since it's not touching NAND at all.


----------



## Esppiral (Jul 30, 2019)

Any way to acces and buy Nvidia Shield tegra games?


----------



## Bryan1986 (Jul 30, 2019)

phillyrider807 said:


> The main things you can do now that you couldn't on Horizon
> 
> Media player(Netflix/Plex etc)
> Gamestreaming(Moonlight and Geforce Now both work)
> ...


Hi does the ps4 remote play work well?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bryan1986 said:


> Hi does the ps4 remote play work well?


It works but joycons dont work with it.


----------



## Bryan1986 (Jul 30, 2019)

gamemasteru03 said:


> It works but joycons dont work with it.


Thanks for the reply. Can you connect a ps4 controller to it? Prob a silly question


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 30, 2019)

Bryan1986 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you connect a ps4 controller to it? Prob a silly question


Yes you should be able to connect a ps4 controller to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2019)

has anyone successfully gotten nvidia shield's chinese wii games? i have shieldifier flashed but the game just doesnt work, it closes with the "has stopped." message


----------



## switchnell (Jul 31, 2019)

switchnell said:


> I had the same problem.  It worked after hiding Magisk Manager itself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Edit: Found a good guide from XDA forum but I am not allowed to post links yet.  Check it out 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

For those wanting to have joycon in PS4 Remote Play.  There's a new guide in XDA 
Sorry I'm not allowed to post any links yet.  I tested and it works great!


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone know how to get Star Wars KOTOR working?


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 31, 2019)

switchnell said:


> Edit: Found a good guide from XDA forum but I am not allowed to post links yet.  Check it out
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Here is the link for anyone who wants it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/ni...ion--development/ps4-remote-play-joy-t3953197


----------



## gamemasteru03 (Jul 31, 2019)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)

If anyone wants to play emulated games through steam link you can download playnite and have it set up to start up in controller mode then add it as a non steam game. When you use steam link you load playnite and from there you can launch an emulated game directly with your controller as long as the controllers are already setup and as long as your emulator games are imported. You can technically also do this with Kodi and use it as a media player and play retro games through it also
edit: by emulated games I mean games your pc would be emulating not the switch


----------



## Pierit (Aug 1, 2019)

Just set this up and my joycons don't work at all. None of the inputs are recognized in the Android OS nor in Nvidia Games or Steam.

I did pre-emptively flash the joycon fix (before ever booting into Android the first time) so maybe that broke something? Can I unflash that somehow?

Edit: Nope that's not it. I started over and didn't flash the joycon zip this time and it still happens.

Edit2: I guess I didn't realize you had to pair them via Bluetooth. Working now.


----------



## gohan123 (Aug 2, 2019)

my power button doesn't work at all, can't even wake the device or power off. I have a work around with power menu app and I set vol button to wake. touch very often doesn't respond or respond too often so I open accidentally apps or misstype textes. wifi sometimes drops from 5mbps to almost 0, only turning wifi on / off helps, I think I have same issue in horizon but I'm mostly in plane mode. streaming with steam / amd link is horrible, might be only my device or my crappy 2.4ghz router. on boot and sometimes apps crashes like the nvidia app. my most wanted game oddmar doesn't recognise the joycons, but most apps do.


----------



## TerpToke (Aug 3, 2019)

Speaking of workarounds, my Switch screen goes out after 1 minute of use (need to repair it) and I've found it almost impossible to mess around 100% using docked mode. Keyboard just won't work in docked.


----------



## Yoni Arousement (Aug 14, 2019)

Sega Heroes runs buttery smooth on LineageOS.


----------



## AvesAvi (Oct 6, 2019)

Does anybody have experience getting the Joycons working properly in Retroarch? The menu works fine but when I launch any rom (for example n64) none of the buttons are correctly bound and some don't do anything. If I manually set bindings then I lose all joycon functionality in the menu and the Joycons still don't work right in game, treating the left analog stick like a dpad, X as if it's B, yet Start, A, R, and R2 are bound correctly.

I might be doing something stupid but I think it has to do with both of the Joycons being recognized as two separate controllers. I tried asking on the XDA forum but it seems kinda dead because I've gotten no response.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 6, 2019)

All of the controls for both joycons are handled by the left joycon android device, make sure you assign all bindings to that. I would also mess with the controls inside the quick menu, i.e. core-specific, rather than trying to remap the general ones in the input settings.

Retroarch android is also set up for x-input standard, which flips the position of A-B and X-Y versus Nintendo. Some of the flashable joycon fix zips will reverse the controls to match the positions on x-input, so pressing B will act like A, etc, if you want.

Analog-to-digital is also probably on by default, which turns all left analog into d-pad commands. I think that's in the main input settings to turn that off, and you need that off to pass the analog stick into the emulators. Keep in mind that currently android only reads the joycons as 8-directional, so you still aren't going to get full analog range without a pro or x-input controller.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2019)

,


----------



## davd (Dec 8, 2019)

Is there any way to play PUBG with this? I get an "abnormalities detected with emulator" message and it kicks me out.


----------



## TerpToke (Dec 8, 2019)

davd said:


> Is there any way to play PUBG with this? I get an "abnormalities detected with emulator" message and it kicks me out.


I havent switched over to android in a while but when all of this first came out I was 100% able to play PUBG, even using some "panda" app that allowed me to map and use a bluetooth controller.


----------

